# Arizona Members/Residents



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

In my travels on the net, I came accross this site w/a beautiful pigeon up for adoption. Check out this link and pic for a description and picture of this pij
brought in for adoption at the Small Bird Rescue & Retirement Center. Scroll down to the Bird of the Month for September 2005, perhaps others there as well as the July bird of the month is another fancy pigeon.

http://www.smallbirdrescue.org/b_month.html

Lot's of other birds in need of homes as well.

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

fp, I really enjoyed viewing this site. Thanks, maggie


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

feralpigeon said:


> In my travels on the net, I came accross this site w/a beautiful pigeon up for adoption. Check out this link and pic for a description and picture of this pij
> brought in for adoption at the Small Bird Rescue & Retirement Center. *Scroll down to the Bird of the Month for September 2005*, perhaps others there as well as the July bird of the month is another fancy pigeon.
> 
> http://www.smallbirdrescue.org/b_month.html
> ...


My goodness, he/she could be my Mikko's twin (pictured in my avatar).  

Mikko was brought to me 3 years ago after a gal found him wandering the streets. Interesting another one has shown up. 

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for sharing that fp. There are so many beautiful birds on this site, especially the pigeons.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

AZWhitefeather said:


> My goodness, he/she could be my Mikko's twin (pictured in my avatar).
> 
> Mikko was brought to me 3 years ago after a gal found him wandering the streets. Interesting another one has shown up.
> 
> Cindy



I was just thinking the same thing, Cindy! Upon seeing this beauty, I immediately thought of Mikko


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I did send these folks an email with a picture of Mikko attached.

Their facility is only a few miles from me. I think it would be fun to visit & see all their feathered friends.  

Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Cindy, I wondered if it was nearby any of our Arizona members, so I'm really glad to know that you'll be dropping by to visit them.  I guess someone in the area must like (?) that breed.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

AZWhitefeather said:


> My goodness, he/she could be my Mikko's twin (pictured in my avatar).
> Mikko was brought to me 3 years ago after a gal found him wandering the streets. Interesting another one has shown up.
> Cindy


Cindy,

Maybe this bird is a relative of Mikko.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Cindy,
> 
> Maybe this bird is a relative of Mikko.


That's highly possible Treesa. 
In addition to the email I sent yesterday I'm going to give them a call & see if I can find out any particulars. 

I did read up on the 'point' system of an Old Dutch Capuchine as far as showing & Mikko's 'headdress' wasn't up to the standards so he could have been tossed for all I know. 
The pij at the retirement center doesn't look as heavy as Mikko, but then he may have been on the streets as well. 

If he is still up for adoption & I visit the center, I know I will want to bring him home. 

Here is a picture of Mikko in nearly the same pose as the one at the center.

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Mikko looks so healthy and gorgious! 

I hope you DO get this bird. It will be very hard to resist.

If you do get him/her , in no time he or she will look as gorgious as Mikko, and then you will have a hard time telling them apart! LOL  

I just put the picture of Mikko and this other bird at the center next to each other...wow they do look the same.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> *Mikko looks so healthy and gorgious! *
> 
> *I hope you DO get this bird. It will be very hard to resist.*
> 
> ...


Thank you. My guys definitely live the Life of Riley.  

I'm just wondering if the group would accept a newcomer.  
Pijette would probably think she had fallen off her perch & is seeing double.  
Yes, it would be nearly impossible to pass up. I will have to wait & see if he/she is still looking for a home.

How were you able to get the two next to each other? I am sooo *not * computer literate. Can you post the two together? That would be fun to see.

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

AZWhitefeather said:


> How were you able to get the two next to each other? I am sooo *not * computer literate. Can you post the two together? That would be fun to see.
> Cindy


I didn't do anything computer wiz like, I just scrolled this thread to Mikko's picture, then clicked on to the website that I had in memory. I scrolled down to the picture of the bird, and then used the mouse to move that site around next to Mikko's picture, wow. ( remember, I already had Mikko's picture underneath this website) Sounds confusing huh, but it was really simple.

Lol, Cindy, I am not computer literate either, but maybe Brad can do that, as I still haven't learned to shrink my pictures down and get them posted here!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, Mikko is one of the most beautiful pigeons I have ever seen. I hope you can get the other one. maggie


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Cindy,

That is such a beautiful picture of Mikko....and it does look almost identical to the other bird, in that pose.

I wish I could figure out how to post the two pictures together as well. I copied and pasted both of them and sent them to myself in an email...so they are saved in my email, but I don't know how to get them to be in the "files" on my computer, so they can be posted here....Brad will probably laugh when he reads this, since he is so good at this stuff...LOL. Hopefully, he will see this and have mercy on the computer challenged folk here and be able to post the pictures side by side...that would be something to see. Good luck on acquiring the new bird.

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LOL, I just put both pictures in my picture file next to each other and now I can either transfer them to my webshots file and show that link.....

let me try it that way.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/MIKKOpicspage.html

try this.............I created a new page on our web site and posted the two pics there. Pretty cool, they look like twins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

feralpigeon said:


> Cindy, I wondered if it was nearby any of our Arizona members, so I'm really glad to know that you'll be dropping by to visit them.  I guess someone in the area must like (?) that breed.
> 
> fp


Thanks for posting the link to the website fp. 

I will see if we have time Sat. to take a drive over there before Chuck leaves for his weekly trip to TX. He usually leaves Sat. afternoon, but then I told him about this bird & he said some how we will make time to go over there. We'll see.  

Cindy


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Thank you Lovebirds!!! It's perfect....they look like twins!


Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ah, shucks.....lovebirds beat me to it.

My webshots file will not let me post your picture on the internet.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/MIKKOpicspage.html
> 
> try this.............I created a new page on our web site and posted the two pics there. Pretty cool, they look like twins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's great!! Thanks Renee. I appreciate all the work you guys have put forth to compare these two.

I could probably get a picture of Mikko in the same exact pose, if I could get him off his 'fake' eggs.  

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Cindy, Mikko is one of the most beautiful pigeons I have ever seen. I hope you can get the other one. maggie


Thanks Maggie.
He is probably the most photogenic, & most photographed, pij that I have. 
When he is on the floor of the aviary, he literally prances. 
He reminds me of Liberace when he would strut across the stage sporting one of his coats with the 'high feathered' collar. 

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lin Hansen said:


> Cindy,
> 
> *That is such a beautiful picture of Mikko*
> 
> ...


Thank you Linda. That really isn't one of the better photos of him but a good comparison for the other photo.

LOL! That sounds like me. I email something to myself, but then haven't a clue how to proceed with the project *or* I've attempted to take the next step in saving it, but can't remember where I saved it. Hmmm, sounds like an age issue.  

Cindy


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

AZWhitefeather said:


> LOL! That sounds like me. I email something to myself, but then haven't a clue how to proceed with the project *or* I've attempted to take the next step in saving it, but can't remember where I saved it. *Hmmm, sounds like an age issue.*
> Cindy



Yes, I've resigned myself to the fact that I'm a member of the iGeezer generation...sigh.  

Linda


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

"iGeezer, lol, that's the best I've heard yet. Well, I hope everything works out for you there Cindy, Mikko is gorgeous and extremely photogenic. I can see why everyone thinks he's the best looking pij they've ever seen--except of course for DD.....  

I really hope Mikko's twin is still there for you to adopt and who knows, maybe you'll get a mated pair.

Best,

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi all, I have enjoyed this thread so much. Now, I'm the only one in this group that really qualifies for the "geezer" title.  Yall are much too young.

Renee, great job with the picture comparison - wish I had enough sense to do something like that. I've only recently figured out how to do the smilies!

maggie


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Me too, Lady Tarheel*

I'm 67 "young" and love every minute! Then again, no one told me that I had to be "old" at 67! LOL  

Mmmm, maybe THAT'S why my friends are 10-20 years my junior?  

Cindy lives around the corner from me and I sure hope she can adopt this Mikko "twin." Her birds are indeed, not only beautiful, but have their own very special personalities! I'm sure she has told you about Pij and his mate(?) Rae Charles, her blind one.

She and Chuck recently constructed a beautiful aviary and it's so peaceful to sit and watch all the antics of her group when I have the opportunity to visit.


----------

